# What parts of Atlas/Craftsman lathes can be shared among the various versions?



## trabiman (Mar 16, 2017)

I purchased a Craftsman 101.07301 6" lathe.  I am interested in learning whether any of the 10" or 12" Atlas/Craftsman lathe parts would fit my lathe.  Specifically interested in the hand crank for the carriage or tailstock.  I've also been curious if the milling attachment from a 10" would work on my 6".  I saw where someone was using a 6" milling attachment on their 10" lathe.  I've seen a number of them for sale online, but they are all for the larger 10" or 12" lathes.


----------



## wa5cab (Mar 17, 2017)

trabiman,

I don't know for certain that a 10"/12" milling attachment won't fit any of the 6" machines.  I've always assumed that they won't.  But one measurement will settle the question.  Pull your compound and upper swivel off of the cross slide (also sometimes called the compound swivel).  Measure the diameter of the large end (top) of the pintle or inverted cone that sticks up from the center of the cross slide and report it here.  I'll make the same measurement on my 12".  I have always just assumed that the pintel on the 6" machines was smaller.  But we'll see.


----------



## agfrvf (Mar 17, 2017)

Here is a 6" milling attachment http://m.ebay.com/itm/Atlas-Craftsm...3Adeeaadbe15a0a2abc5a3b6ddfffe0a9b%7Ciid%3A23


----------



## wa5cab (Mar 17, 2017)

Well, even if you decide to buy that one on eBay, please go ahead and measure the pintle large end diameter on your cross slide so that we will know the answer.


----------



## David S (Mar 18, 2017)

Robert I didn't pull the compound, but I do have the milling attachment for my atlas 618 and measured the diameter of the hole.  It measures 1.25".  There is a number cast into the main casing of the milling attachment.  It reads M6-501.

David


----------



## wa5cab (Mar 18, 2017)

OK.  Thanks.  I was afraid that was the case.  I measured the hole in the bottom of one of my 500A's and it is 1.50".  So the 500A cannot be used on the 6".

The main casting on the 500A is 10-501.  Quite a few 6" part numbers are the same basic number as on the larger machines but prefixed with "M6" instead of 9- or 10-

Which reminds me - if looking for a milling attachment on eBay, they are often described by clueless sellers as Model 10-501 because of the part number cast into the main casting.


----------



## trabiman (Mar 18, 2017)

Thanks guys!  I measured the diameter to be 1.23"


----------

